# Harpsichord Concerto in D major



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello.
The first movement to a Harpsichord Concerto in D major. It's inspired by Vivaldi of course. I hope you like it and please comment and any improvements I could make to this piece.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2F12-1


----------

